# After detach USB Flash drive a keyboard PS/2 does not work.



## vsityz (Jun 4, 2013)

Hello!

There is a problem. Open PR http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=179109

The problem exists only with the USB flash drive. Other USB devices will not cause problems with the keyboard. The problem is in FreeBSD 9.1 and FreeBSD 10.


----------



## vsityz (Jul 20, 2013)

Remove

```
device   kbdmux  (# keyboard multiplexer)
```

from the kernel configuration.

After detaching the USB flash drive a keyboard works fine.


----------

